
Rust Basics(Gitbook) - dumindunuwan
https://dumindu.gitbooks.io/rust-basics/
======
dmarlow
Thanks for putting this together. I think you did a great job summarizing and
explaining things. I've bookmarked this so I can go back and review.

------
dumindunuwan
I am a Web Developer and just learning Rust. In here I tried to summarize what
I learned and time to time I'll update this book. Hope this will be helpful
for newcomers like me. Comments are very welcome :)

------
dumindunuwan
please use [https://www.gitbook.com/book/dumindu/rust-
basics/details](https://www.gitbook.com/book/dumindu/rust-basics/details) , if
you get 404

